# JD 850 Tractor with JD 8A Backhoe Question



## LU1865 (Dec 26, 2014)

I am helping a coworker to attach his backhoe to his JD tractor.

He has a 1987 JD 850 tractor, with a JD 80 front end loader attached. He has purchased an 8A backhoe to attach, and purchased the front and rear mounting kits specified by his local JD dealer specifically for the 850 and 8A.

The issue is that the rear mounting arms do not have openings large enough for the bar frame of the 8A, and the 8A is ~2-3 feet short of the front mounting brackets when put in place (if it was able to mate to the rear mounting arms).

Does anyone know what is required to attach an 8A backhoe to an 850 tractor, with a model 80 front end loader already attached?

Thanks for any information you can provide, and if you need any further information, let me know.


----------

